# pellets for phantom 1000



## Pellet huntin420 (May 3, 2009)

what are some good pellets for a phantom 1000, i bought one im gunna kill me some squirrels and crows with it?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Use the pellet that shoots most accurately from your gun. You will have to expiriment with different brands, weights, and styles. For squirrels and crows, I would recommend a 7.9 grain hollow point. My personal favorite are the Crosman Premier Hollow Points. (a.k.a. cplites) You can probably get these at your local wal-mart.


----------



## Pellet huntin420 (May 3, 2009)

What do you think about Predators? why use hollow point?


----------

